# home



## jonsan4b1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Our boy made it home on the 8th, after 9 days of not know when he would get here . Wife got a call when she was working that he was in Dallas so we all headed to the airport . He's still asleep then off to town .Goes back to Iraqi the 24th


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Tell him thanx. Our Daughters address: 
Lanier, Danielle
118th MP Co. (ABN)
FOB Airborne
APO AE 09354 somewhere in Aphganistan!!! Her 25th Birthday is this month. Will be here mid.Sept. now.


----------



## jonsan4b1 (Apr 17, 2008)

*My soldier*

Here's a few pics from his camera..


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

God bless them! Tell them not to watch the **** on TV. More than half of the country knows better.


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Ah 214th BDE FT Sill Oklahoma 1/14 FA MLRS. I know quite a few guys in that unit. I have been an artilleryman for close to 18yrs now specifically MLRS.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Tell him thank you!! I will keep him in my prayers


----------

